# هل يمكن اضافة مادة بربورات الصوديوم الي شامبو سائل ؟؟ و كيف



## xspeeder (6 فبراير 2013)

*يعني لو الواحد بيعمل شامبو كيف يدمج بربورات الصوديوم و يجعلها من بودرة الي الشكل السائل حتي تتجانس مع الشامبو

هل حد عنده علم بالموضوع ده *


----------



## atef7000 (8 فبراير 2013)

الله ينور عليك ياعم الch هوه التأليف بقى فى كل حاجة بدون النظر لصحة الانسان


----------



## xspeeder (10 فبراير 2013)

يا شباب علي فكرة انا كيميائي :20: و لكني اردت ان اجرب شيء ... و اكييد عمري ما اعمل حاجة ان شاء الله تضر الانسان و لا صحة البشر :s 

فقط اردت ان اعرف كيفية اذابته صناعيا


----------



## سالم هدهود (27 مايو 2013)

اخى العزيز مادة بربوريت الصوديوم مادة مبيظة تظاف بمساحيق التنظيف الالى وبنسبة قليمة وهى تشتغل بدرجة حرارة 60 ارجو لاتفكر فى اظافتها فى الشامبو


----------

